# emitir una señal para cerrar un contacto



## chusco78 (Feb 4, 2008)

Buenos dias lo primero es presentarme, me llamo Francisco soy de Fuente Alamo de Murcia y estudio 1º de Ingenieria Tecnica Agricola.
Tengo una pequeña finca de almendros, a la que le controlo el riego por medio de un programador, pero me he dado cuenta de que la finca no se riega cuando realmente necesita, sino   X tiempo a la semana. 
Mi idea es conectar un tensiometro al progamador para cuando el arbol necesite agua se conecte el riego. Pero aqui surge mi duda, el programador y el tensiometro estan separados unos 300m,
el tensiometro cuando llega a un determinado valor cierra un contacto  y el programador se activa tambien por un cierre de contacto. ¿hay al gun circuito ( emisor, receptor ) que me sirva?
Se que parecera una pregunta tonta pero estoy muy pegado en este tema
He estado buscando por internet y he encontrado esto
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Operating Voltage: DC9 V
Operating Current: More than 100 mA
Quiescent Current: ?20uA
Transfer  Rate: 2.4KHz(Max. 9.6KHz)
Modulating: AM
Operating Frequency: 315 MHz/433MHz
Transmitting Distance: 4000m
Dimensions: 41mm x 30mm x 8mm(not include antenna) 





#   Model No.: RM1SG
# Operating Voltage: 5 VDC
# Operating Current: 5 mA
# Receiving Sensitivity: -103 dbm
# Transfer Rate: 4.8K
# Modulating: AM
# Type of Output: TTL
# Operating Frequency: 315MHz/433MHz Selectable
me serviria esto?
que tendria que hacer? por cierto la tension de trabajo que yo tengo es de 12v.
muchas gracias de ante mano por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

Como servir, sirve.  Pero tene en cuenta que cuando te especifican un alcance, siempre es un poco mas de el que se consigue en las mejores condiciones, es decir, sin obstaculos+buenas antenas emisoras y receptoras,  y hasta sin tormentas solares ;-)
Ya para 300m necesitas de antena algo mejor que ese alambre de la foto.

Tal vez te convendria tirar un cable paralelo al caño que lleva el agua de riego, salvo que sea subterraneo.  
300m del cable telefonico para exterior mas barato me parece que te va a costar mas o menos lo mismo que montar eso.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tienes razon, el problema sería conseguir un cable con las menores perdidas posibles!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

Porque?  La resistencia de un cable telefonico de 0.5mm2 es del orden de 30ohm/km.  
Aunque fuera mas delgado o menos conductora la aleacion, siempre seria una resistencia baja comparada con la de entrada del programador.
La unica preocupacion podria ser darle una tierra por las dudas, si por ejemplo se usara el autosoportado, se manda el nervio central a tierra en los extremos.


----------



## chusco78 (Feb 4, 2008)

vamos a ver las tuberias de riego las tengo enterradas y la distancia del emisor al receptor es de 300 m y la distancia teorica de emision 4 Km.
si vale que tendria que hacer?
perdonar mi ignorancia.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

Si tenes un solo transmisor y suponiendo que no hay nada elaborado en los requerimientos de entrada/salida del transmisor/receptor, con hacer que el contacto del tensiometro le puentee Tx a 5V y en el receptor pongas en la salida Rx una resistencia+transistor seria suficiente. 

Como en transmision el consumo del modulo es >100mA , salvo que tengas bateria de sobra o el riego haga subir la humedad en seguida, convendria hacer que la activacion sea un pulso.


----------



## chusco78 (Feb 4, 2008)

el problema de bateria no es tengo una bateria de12V  7A y una placa solar que recarga 250mA.
perdona Eduardo me podrias explicar como tendria que poner el transistor y donde? es que soy muy novato en esto. al receptor no se le podria poner un rele para protejerlo?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

Ese seria el esquema basico, pero para que eso funcione hacen falta estas condiciones:
* Que el contacto del tensiometro sea flotante.
* Que la modulacion no sea AM con todas las de la ley sino CW, cosa mucho mas probable.
* Que el transmisor emita portadora cuando Tx esta en 5V.
* Que la entrada del programador se active puenteando a masa.
* Que la entrada del programador no necesite resistencia de pull up (sea interna).
* Que la salida del receptor correspondiente al '0' logico sea 0V.

Que alguna de esas condiciones no se cumplan no es problema porque tienen soluciones sencillas, pero no esperes que te haga un listado de todas las condiciones posibles con su circuito correspondiente,  primero vas a tener que comprar los modulos y ensayarlos.


----------



## chusco78 (Feb 4, 2008)

muchas gracias lo probare y ya contestare si funciona.
da gusto encontrar gente como vosotros


----------

